# Who's been to Palo Duro



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Going June 16 for 5 nights in a RV,do's and dont's?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Take the hike to the lighthouse, it is worth it. Be sure to take plenty of water (2 liters+ per person) It is an awesome park. We enjoyed riding the horse's also.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Lots of terrantulas (sp) to watch also, feed them bugs, watch for snakes. Can get very windy, take your awning down at night and when you leave to go hike/play.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Bring a satellite dish if you want tv, cell phones dont work well if at all in the canyon. Ride the horses, see the play Texas, plenty of sunscreen if out during the day. We always go biking in the morning , come in during the heat of the day and go back out about 5.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Where is it? Sounds like fun.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

The last time I was there was in 2006. Absolutely stunning views. Temp may be hot during the day but cools off significantly at night. Got a lecture about feeding the deer tortillas, didn't have anything to interest the turkeys. Take a camera or two. Being down in hole, there is no cell service. Some friends who visit there often have stated nothing has changed in that regard. Palo Duro Canyon is definitely on my list of places for return visits.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

They put on a very good show in the amphitheater, it's a musical play about the history of Texas. Lots of dancing, special effects great show! I wasn't interested when the wife first started planning it, but enjoyed it very much.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Which campground are you staying in. We like Hackberry the best, more trees, unless you like it more open then Sagebrush is better. Mesquite is our second choice. Make sure you visit the Museum and History Center at the top of the Canyon. Great history on what happened to the last of the Comanches and cattle baron Charles Goodnight. Trip down is not as bad as it looks, just gear down and go SLLLOW. On our way down, some dummy was parked in the road out of his car taking a photo. I hit the horn and stayed on it and he got the message and got out of the way just in time!


----------

